# Unusual Cargo



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Although a Safmarine Fruit Reefer, The LANGKLOOF (Later S.A.LANGKLOOF) carried general cargo during the off season. One trip, we loaded four Buccaneer BAe jets in Hull. I remember that there was a Safmarine house magazine that carried an article about this. Does anyone have a copy or perhaps a photograph of the occasion please ?

David
+


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Dave

Have you tried the Hull Daily Mail

Pete


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Peter

Nothing found so far.

I am talking 1966 when the Government said South Africa could not have all the Buccaneers they ordered, so after losing one flying them out, they shipped the rest and we had four secured to frames over the hatch tops. All very political at the time, so I suspect it was kept fairly quiet.

David
+


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

David
Stick Blackburn Buccaneer Langkloof on Google .There is a pic of them on the dockside

Pete


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

*Buccaneers*

In the early 70s when we lived in Jo'burg we used to go to a pleasure resort at Halfway House and there were a British crowd who used to come through from Pretoria who were all engaged on the Buccaneer maintenance at Snake Valley airbase. A good bunch of lads with their families.(Thumb)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for that Peter. 

It was an interesting trip. Some very cryptic messages 'flying' about ! One moment of panic was when the engineers 'blew the tubes' or whatever it was they did, and showered the one on nr4 with sparks !

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I seem to remember that the pilot of the Buccaneer that was lost ejected safely and was picked up fairly quickly. The name 'Randfontein' comes to mind. And in the middle of the South Atlantic - if your number is not up, it is not up !

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Another 'unusual' load were two pallets stacked high with silver bullion ingots that were welded into the tally clerks office in Walvis Bay

David
+


----------



## Baz1uk (Sep 28, 2006)

I remember being on a "Saf" charter '74/75,and we carried "Crop Spraying" Mirages down to Durbs.Went alongside Salisbury Island.Pilot arrived on board about 21:00 New Years Eve to take us in.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

And if you have 8000 euros to spare, and are in the Cape Town area, you can have a flight in one of these very Buccaneers (or a Hawker Hunter, or an English Electric Lightning amongst others) through Thunder City. 

I was lucky enough to be in HMS VICTORIOUS when these great aircraft first went into squadron service and flew for free!

Jack


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Apparently there is a 'Flashback' page in Thursday's East Riding Mail with photo's of the loading of the Buccaneers. Still trying to find a copy.

David
+


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I can remember on my first trip in 1963 on the "Teakwood" taking red London buses to Capetown as deck cargo.


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Whilst not a general port of call to us Tankermen, I remember a run ashore in Capetown in 1966ish, and a distinct icy anti Brit atmosphere because of the politics surrounding this affair.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

An article appeared in the East Riding Mail last week. The pictures they published - see thumbnail below - were of Buccaneers being loaded on to the S.A.VAN DER STEL. This must have been just after June '66 when the ship was built. The process was the same as for the LANGKLOOF earlier in 1966.

I wonder what the tanker lorry was carrying ??? Doesnt look all that secure on deck

David
+


----------

